
Devhints: A collection of developer cheatsheets - jhabdas
https://devhints.io
======
Torakfirenze
This looks like a really useful resource that I will inevitably forget to ever
use in the future and will instead, continue to google/stackoverflow
programming questions.

~~~
jhabdas
that's why God created pinned tabs

~~~
gymshoes
TIL about pinned tabs

~~~
y4mi
still surprising that God possessed several developers just to force them to
implement such a feature in specific browsers.

i think the EU should open another case of favoritism and give out penalties
against these browser vendors. Thats definitely an unfair advantage if God is
helping in their development.

------
arpit9211
The nocode cheatsheet is pretty darn helpful. I couldn't find it anywhere
else. Thumbs up.

~~~
ChrisSD
It's odd that nocode uses the Apache 2 license. I'd have thought they'd go for
something that is maximally permissive so that nocode could be used in all
applicable situations.

------
akuji1993
I really like this. Nice, easy UI, small and simple code examples. I'd see
myself using this a lot for stuff I'm not 100% sure about. Nice work.

------
na85
For the Mac users interested in this, I highly recommend Dash[0], which is an
awesome offline alternative and has some ui integration as well. Works on the
plane, unlike a website.

[0] [https://kapeli.com/dash](https://kapeli.com/dash)

~~~
jhabdas
Dash has a nice landing page but, after trying it personally a few years ago,
didn't care much for its portability or pricing and ended up going with
devdocs.io in a pinned tab for the majority of my web development needs.

~~~
mvdwoord
I have been on the road a lot and with spotty connections, the offline
capabilities of Dash are unsurpassed. Also, offline copy of Stackoverflow is
golden.

~~~
tarp
Devdocs desktop app [https://github.com/egoist/devdocs-
desktop](https://github.com/egoist/devdocs-desktop)

`brew cask install devdocs`

------
anacleto
From ES6 section, first thing I notice:

> let is the new var. Constants work just like let, but can’t be reassigned.
> See: Let and const

I say it once, I say it one thousand times: "Let is not the new Var".

They certainly have some similar behaviors but surely they do communicate very
different things to a developer who is reading the code.

let: "you shouldn't/can't edit outside this block scope"

var: "feel free to change me whenever you want inside this scope (whether it's
global or function)

JS stuff aside, this is actually very helpful.

~~~
ChrisSD
I think the point being made is that `var` used to be the default assignment
operator due to a lack of better options. This has now changed. And it's
debatable whether `var` is still useful given its "odd" (i.e. unexpected)
behaviour.

Personally I'd go further and say `const` should be used by default and `let`
should be reserved for when you really need it.

------
fencepost
Not sure how much this overlaps, but I also have this bookmarked:

[http://overapi.com/](http://overapi.com/) "collecting all cheat sheets," repo
at
[https://github.com/overthecs/overthecs.github.io](https://github.com/overthecs/overthecs.github.io)
but I don't see a lot of changes in the past few years.

------
aldoushuxley001
Looks very nice, like how it's organized. But the cheatsheets I was intersted
in aren't complete. Namely, I'd love to use a more complete bulma cheet sheet,
likewise, if you ever get around to adding Django, that'd be phenomenal too!
Anyway, great looking site, good job.

~~~
fencepost
If you know of improvements, you may be able to submit them via the github
repo:
[https://github.com/rstacruz/cheatsheets](https://github.com/rstacruz/cheatsheets)

------
memco
Looks great and helps lay out certain things in a concise manner.

Seeing some visual bugs with headings.
[https://devhints.io/xpath](https://devhints.io/xpath) for example, currently
has misaligned sub headers for most of the sections.

------
cavneb
Devhints is a go-to for me with Elixir-related questions. Insanely well put
together!

------
jhabdas
I guess all it needs now is a sweet SVG favicon?

------
kjullien
What are the advantages of using this over tldr[1] or cheat[2] ?

[1] [https://github.com/tldr-pages/tldr](https://github.com/tldr-pages/tldr)
[2] [https://github.com/chubin/cheat.sh](https://github.com/chubin/cheat.sh)

~~~
asutekku
One that I could think of is that you're using a system with strict
permissions so you can't install or use either of them.

And after looking at how cheat.sh works I wouldn't use a tool that requires me
to curl everything. Some may like to use it, but I prefer not to.

~~~
akuji1993
Honestly, it's more work to use the curl command and for some examples I've
tried with cheat.sh I didn't get any answer, which then costs me even more
time to look up the actual answer.

Your tool tells me from the start, what I can get and what I can't get. So I
go on the site, write down the language/framework/whatever and get an answer.
Better UX and to be honest, way better and modern UI.

